# Guinea Pig Nail Cutting



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Do i have to pay a consultation fee to get it done, and how much around should i look to pay for it? Don't feel confident enough to do it myself!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I had to pay atleast £15 to get my hamsters nails trimmed! :O

I've done it at college. If you have somebody to hold the guinea pig while you do it its pretty straight forward. It's difficult if your guinea pigs nails are black and you cant see the quick x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep both have black nails! Other 2 don't need theirs doing! I had read up its only a fiver but some places are saying like £20!

No pdsa round mine and not on benefits, but might ask sister to come along because she is on housing benefit and in the catchment area!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Yep both have black nails! Other 2 don't need theirs doing! I had read up its only a fiver but some places are saying like £20!
> 
> No pdsa round mine and not on benefits, but might ask sister to come along because she is on housing benefit and in the catchment area!


I wouldn't advise your idea about the pdsa as this is actually classed as fraud 

But a quick tip for you.
Get someone to hold your piggies, then get a touch and shine the light on the nails, this then shows up the quick so you don't have any worries about catching them :001_smile:


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I do my two's nails myself, though if I happen to be at the vet with them anyway they'll snip them for nothing. One of my piggies doesn't like it at all and squeals at each nail snipped and gets wrigglier the more I go on so I have to do his in a couple of sittings, but all in all if you have a torch, a spare pair of hands and some small claw clippers it's easy enough to do yourself.
It is good to have a stypic pencil to hand just in case you do cut into the quick, failing that a little bit of flour just helps to stop the bleeding xox


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Try and find out if there is a Rodentologist in your area. They normally work out loads cheaper than vets and really know what they are doing. To find out if you have any locally you can contact the head quarters here British Association of Rodentologists Contact Us


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have found a rodent vet    Not far from me, and £4 per piggy which I'm fine with so they are all off to the vets on wed muhahahahaha    I've told them and they just gave me a look to say.. yeah right


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I do mine myself. I did all eight of the shed piggies a few weeks ago, they were quite good really and they all managed to escape with four legs. :laugh:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> I do mine myself. I did all eight of the shed piggies a few weeks ago, they were quite good really and they all managed to escape with four legs. :laugh:


is that 4 legs between them   :lol:

i do mine myself, if you have to do it on your own, holding a torch in your mouth is an art :lol:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Do not get me started!! Had to do this tonight. Alfonzo bit me like 4 times and clawed me trying to get away 

Bloody drama queens!

It's easy peasy to do it yourself though, even with black nails. My cesar has 2 black feet.

I'm sure they'll enjoy the vet. Nasty mummy


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> is that 4 legs between them   :lol:
> 
> i do mine myself, if you have to do it on your own, holding a torch in your mouth is an art :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I just sat on a chair at the side of their outside pen and my daughter passed me one at once and they got a groom and nails cut and then back in the pen for a run round then they tucked into a nice big cabbage leaf or two..


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just sat on a chair at the side of their outside pen and my daughter passed me one at once and they got a groom and nails cut and then back in the pen for a run round then they tucked into a nice big cabbage leaf or two..


Your tricolour at the front munching on food, looks like Bertie! Dobey is black and tan - like a Doberman!

They went today and they were as good as gold apparently. I didn't actually go into the room with them, and was left outside which I thought was a bit weird as never had that in a vet before!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

my vet charges five pounds a piggy but reduces it to 3 if your have 4 or more. which i thought was quite good. And my dog groomer who had 13 piggys use to do mine till i learnt to do it safely use to charge me 5 pounds.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just sat on a chair at the side of their outside pen and my daughter passed me one at once and they got a groom and nails cut and then back in the pen for a run round then they tucked into a nice big cabbage leaf or two..


 i can only see one of the remaining 4 legs in that picture :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> I had to pay atleast £15 to get my hamsters nails trimmed! :O
> 
> I've done it at college. If you have somebody to hold the guinea pig while you do it its pretty straight forward. It's difficult if your guinea pigs nails are black and you cant see the quick x


This is what I do with my rats. Saves my arms getting shredded by the little buggers


----------

